# The All American Burger and Fries



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

A day well spent, 

a morning annoying our children, spend lunch cleaning an old black powder muzzleloader that I inherited and then helping cooking an awesome dinner for the family.


*The Menu*
Loaded Bacon Cheeseburgers and Homemade Fries


*The Fries*
Scrub down several large baking potatoes
Julienne into 1/4"-1/2" fries
Deep fry at 375° till just golden, lift basket, let oil reheat and then finish to crisp
Salt/season well while still dripping oil
Serve HOT!























*Loaded Bacon Cheeseburgers*
5lbs of prime 80/20 Chuck divided eight ways, .62lb patties
Lightly handled into patties and nicely seasoned with Cajun spice, black pepper and salt
Grilled over high heat for a nice sear
Add cheese and get a nice melt


_*My tips for great burgers*_
_Do not over handle the meat and do not mix spices into it_
_Season the unformed chunk of chuck and then gently form the patty_
_Leave them thick and form a deep divot in the center, I use my thumb, this divot keeps them from shrinking up_
_Sear them well, this is beef, I cook to medium-medium well_



_








_

_








_

_








_

_








_

_*The Finale*_

_*








*_

_








_


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Man it just keeps getting better!*

If it tastes as good as it looks, it ought to be mighty good. I hope you realize how many folks here appreciate your work.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

oh yeah!


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

look cold, old and terrible...I'm jealous if you didnt know!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Great job! Looks like you didn't need this.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Looks like a mighty fine burger! I love home made fries, they are the only fries I will reheat and eat again later because they are still good.


----------

